# Tips on shipping from china



## Worldcargo (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi everyone. 

We are shipping company based in china. For expats . I show some tips for how to send your personal items from china. 

A.	For Small parcel .such as cloths etc. we suggest you could use local agency of DHL. FEDEX. UPS. TNT. Although you don’t have account. You could get discount cost.
B.	For big stuff. Such as furniture, ETC. you could use ocean freight offered by Local Freight Forwarder. But if you send under personal items term . that means you are moving. So you need to show all your paper. Without paper , you can’t send it under personal items. Just as commercial items. Under export term. That’s a little complex. 
C.	If you run a company in china. And in trading business. Shipping should be consider as priority job. You need to find local Freight Forwarder to lower your cost. And easy your export or import procedure. 

Anyway . Just approach me if any questions on shipping and sourcing in china.


----------

